# Replacement roboduck batteries



## just ducky (Aug 23, 2002)

I thought I'd pass this along as an fyi...while readying my gear for the Nodak trip the other day, I found that my robo battery was shot. I checked around locally, and finally did find one at Radio Shack, but it was over $30. I called Gander Mt. and as usual, they didn't have a clue what I was looking for, EVEN THOUGH their catalog says they have them (have I said lately that I'll never shop there again?). Cabela's carries them for $14.99. So I searched on-line and found one on this site

http://www.batteries.com/productprofile.asp?appid=412984 

$9.99 plus shipping. :yikes: It just arrived here, and yup...works fine. Thought I'd pass the info along in case anyone else is in the same pickle I was.


----------



## bucknduck (Nov 7, 2003)

Thanks JD, I just charged both of mine last night and they charged up just fine. Ran them for awhile just to make sure the batteries didn't drain (actually the spinning wings help to relax the mind).:lol:

After the weekend, they may only get used on occasion when field hunting.


----------



## just ducky (Aug 23, 2002)

bucknduck said:


> Thanks JD, I just charged both of mine last night and they charged up just fine. Ran them for awhile just to make sure the batteries didn't drain (actually the spinning wings help to relax the mind).:lol:
> 
> After the weekend, they may only get used on occasion when field hunting.


buck,
I only use mine a handful of times here in MI, but it works like a charm in fields in nodak. So I'm glad I checked early enough.


----------



## BVG (Nov 18, 2004)

I got mine at Batteries Plus a couple of years ago. I don't remember the price but it was a lot better than any sporting goods store.

http://www.batteriesplus.com/


----------



## bias (Aug 29, 2004)

I got in a pinch a couple of years ago with a dead robo duck battery out in the marsh and wired up a 6v lantern battery to use that day instead. Since then, I've quit using the expensive batteries from cabelas, and pick up a cheap lantern battery at the gas station if I need a replacement, which isn't often. They work well, and last a good long time. Its been three years, and no problems yet.


----------



## marshman (Nov 29, 2005)

just picked up a new mojo battery at TSC for 9.99 and a 12 volt for the mallard machine was only 14.99.....cant beat that~!

~marsh


----------



## mintgreenwalleyemachine (Jan 18, 2005)

Home depot has them in the security lighting section for 13$ they are the same style rechargeable you just have to trim the positive terminal a hair!


----------



## TRAILER TRASH (Oct 4, 2006)

If you know any commercial electricians they use the same battery in emergency exit lights. Got a couple that were headed to the dumpster, now their going hunting


----------



## DEDGOOSE (Jan 19, 2007)

mintgreenwalleyemachine said:


> Home depot has them in the security lighting section for 13$ they are the same style rechargeable you just have to trim the positive terminal a hair!


 
I get something similiar from a lighting supply and electric supply. They are the ones for the redlights and are rated to hold charge in extremely cold weather.


----------

